
Huawei’s Undocumented APIs – A Backdoor to Reinstall Google Services - evilHW
https://medium.com/@topjohnwu/huaweis-undocumented-apis-a-backdoor-to-reinstall-google-services-c3a5dd71a7cd
======
tomhoward
Seems like a dead story:

> Update: The “LZPlay” website and download links are no longer accessible.
> Even if you grabbed the APK before it was gone, it no longer works, as the
> special certificate required to access the “backdoor” is either revoked by
> the developer or Huawei. In addition, existing devices that used LZPlay to
> install GMS no longer passes full SafetyNet Attestation, rendering many apps
> and services unusable, such as Google Pay and many games.

